

Every 10 Mins You Don't Touch Your Phone A Child Have Clean Water For Entire Day - sgy
http://www.businessinsider.com/unicef-tap-project-2014-3?utm_content=buffer1704b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
changdizzle
Awesome idea - saw this a little bit earlier in the day - not very conducive
to when you're out and about because it requires you to be active on the
website and the phone unlocked.

